# Joseph Haydn amazing music



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

I have found accidentally a Haydn's anthology Cd, and after a week listening to it, I am amazed of such incredible and beautiful music. Specifically, I love the Adagio from the piano sonata in C and the adagio from the string quartet emperor (op. 76/3). I want to listen more works and to buy some Cds, but I have seen that Haydn´s work is huge. So far I am impressed more with chamber music and solos than with Haydn symphonies. Can anybody recomend me something?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Our Classical Music Project thread recommends these works. Depends on what you want, symphony, chamber, choral.

Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

manueelster said:


> ....So far I am impressed more with chamber music and solos than with Haydn symphonies. Can anybody recomend me something?


String Quartets, Op. 20 - Mosaiques Qt. (Naive)
String Quartets, Op. 76 - Takacs Qt. (Decca)
Last Three String Quartets - L'Archibudelli (Sony)
9 Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio (Pentatone)
Late Piano Sonatas - Gould (Sony)
Piano Sonatas - Hamelin (Hyperion, Vols. 1 - 3)


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

I love Haydn piano sonatas.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

That big box by The Beaux Art Trio of the complete piano trios makes a fine investment for hours of listening pleasure.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

JCarmel said:


> That big box by The Beaux Art Trio of the complete piano trios makes a fine investment for hours of listening pleasure.


If the OP buys that box and is disappointed with the music, I want to be able to say "I told you so."


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

But he won't be disappointed, dear Hilltroll72. Because he has picked-up so many tips of excellence and good-judgement from the likes of your goodself ...over that impressively-accumulated total of four thousand, one hundred and forty nine 'pearls of wisdom' that you have now posted?! That is....except the last one!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

JCarmel said:


> That big box by The Beaux Art Trio of the complete piano trios makes a fine investment for hours of listening pleasure.


I have that box and it is indeed fine. But as a much cheaper alternative consider the set by the Haydn Trio Eisenstadt, a download at $18. I've heard some their trios and they're as good as the Beaux Arts IMO.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-J-Piano...=1363717427&sr=1-3&keywords=haydn+piano+trios


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My greatest Haydn experience has thus far been Die Schöpfung with Karajan & Berlin Philharmonic! Also, his cello concertos are amazing.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have just been listening to the set you mention, KenOC...albeit in tiny mp3-type samples and indeed the performances_ are _lovely and fresh-sounding. But the acoustic/ambience is rather echo-y it seems to me, in comparison to that of the Beaux Arts? _But in fairness, I cannot judge that sufficiently-well here._
What is so good about the Beaux Arts set is that both in recording-quality and performance, they seemlessly blend in with your mind, like a dear old friend. And whatever it is that you are doing, they sit alongside of you and keep you company.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

JCarmel said:


> I have just been listening to the set you mention, KenOC...albeit in tiny mp3-type samples and indeed the performances_ are _lovely and fresh-sounding. But the acoustic/ambience is rather echo-y it seems to me, in comparison to that of the Beaux Arts? _But in fairness, I cannot judge that sufficiently-well here._
> What is so good about the Beaux Arts set is that both in recording-quality and performance, they seemlessly blend in with your mind, like a dear old friend. And whatever it is that you are doing, they sit alongside of you and keep you company.


My lack of enthusiasm (I have the Beaux Arts set) is that I persist in listening to them wrong. The violin, and especially the cello, don't get enough of the action to suit me.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Well...you may well be right?! I am no authority on _anything_...
But I feel that I couldn't quite relax with the Trio Eisenstadt recorded sound and those performances...perhaps because they are more purposefully expressive?...like I can with the Beaux Arts. But perhaps the latter is too much like a comfy old pair of slippers?!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

JCarmel said:


> Well...you may well be right?! I am no authority on _anything_...
> But I feel that I couldn't quite relax with the Trio Eisenstadt recorded sound and those performances...perhaps because they are more purposefully expressive?...like I can with the Beaux Arts. But perhaps the latter is too much like a comfy old pair of slippers?!


Sorry, I've misled you. The strings play second fiddle (or less) because that's what Haydn intended. They are pieces for piano and accompaniment. The violin 'fills in', and the cello is mostly continuo. All well and good, but I apparently can't adjust to it.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

It is impossible to choose because everything by Haydn is wonderful.
The pieces I know best are the piano sonatas, the later symphonies, the Mass in troubled times (aka Lord Nelson), and piano concerti #11 and #4. They are, of course, wonderful.
Have fun!
Let us know what great Haydn music you come across.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

The Haydn Trio Eisenstadt recordings are excellent too.

I found this CD in Strasbourg in 2008, excited to have found a complete recording of the piano trios. I spent 40 EUR or so on them, thinking it an uncommon set, only to discover, to my embarrassment, that it is readily obtainable here in the states. Oh well, all in all, it was a victory: I still adore these heavenly recordings!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Novelette said:


> Oh well, all in all, it was a victory: I still adore these heavenly recordings!


Hopefully, listening also brings back pleasant memories of your trip.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

We have just done some threads to determine TC's favourite Haydn symphonies: http://www.talkclassical.com/24474-haydns-symphonies-overview.html

It seems you enjoy *adagios* - even though it is symphonic you must love it (although Dorati's recording is IMO better for this movement): 



.

The *piano sonatas* are by and large wonderful. I would recommend getting one or more of the Hamelin recordings of them, although I realise that he is not to everyone's taste.

The *string quartets* are perhaps his most unfailingly brilliant genre. The op. 20, op. 33 and op. 76 are all great. I would strongly recommend the recording of the op. 33 with the casals quartet which is one of my favourite cds ever:









US: http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-Quartets-Op-33/dp/B0027YUK8E
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haydn-Strin...UK8E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1363880226&sr=8-3

It is quite expensive but it is worth every penny (or whatever) to get the right recordings.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's all good, so consider buying this as an introduction:

http://www.amazon.de/Haydn-Edition-...YWGA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363884622&sr=8-1


----------

